# Help date old Eveready flashlight



## jcb (Jan 8, 2003)

Greetings,

I received this for Christmas. Can anyone date this?

Regards,
jcb


----------



## lemlux (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but I think the term LALO was used on a number of these convex lensed lights for at least a decade on either side of 1920.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi jcb...

I`m not an expert on old flashlights either, but I have a few of them that I`ve periodically picked up in antique stores.

I looked for your flashlight in a book I have, entitled "Collecting Flashlights", and written by a person named Stuart Schneider in 1996. I didn`t find your precise flashlight, but:

1) I saw one with the same body and tailcap that Schneider said was ca. 1934. The lense on that flashlight, though, was flat.

2) According to the book, your tailcap was used by Eveready from 1930 to about 1950.

Based on the above information and your older style lense, I would guess that your flashlight would be from the very early 1930`s.

Take care, and that`s a nice flashlight!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2003)

jcb,
According to Bill Utley's book on early flashlights in general and Eveready in particular, your nickel(satin finish) or chrome plated (shiny finish) "Serrated-Oval Switch" flashlight is Eveready Model # 250, which was made from approximately 1934-1941. There were 4 other Serrated-Oval Switch models, a 2-D cell with a small flat lens, a 3-D with a small flat lens, a 3-D with a large flat lens, and a 5-D with a large flat lens. Looks like you got a good one with no dents and just minor wear on the "high spots". It's a keeper!
Kirk


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jan 11, 2003)

I have a similar Eveready light, that I recently unburied.
















And then there's an oddball I found in the same drawer. No symbols, no text, just a plain light with a 3-position switch. Both of these lights are C-cell sized.






Any help?


----------



## Stingray (Jan 11, 2003)

And it looks like they all have HEX BEZELS !!


----------



## Velcro (Jan 12, 2003)

Beam pics?...





Velcro

--------------------
{ this space is for rent }


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

PsycoBob,
Your model 2602 (with the hanging ring on the end cap) was introduced in December 1925. This style endcap was used until 1928. (info taken from Bill Utley's book)
The lower light kinda sorta looks like the Simmons/Keen Kutter shown on page 129 of Stuart Schneider's book. The switch and bezel look the same, but his has a round end cap with hanging hook, and the body on his is ribbed with a nickel or chrome finish. The years of manufacture were 1920-1940 or so.
Both are "keepers". Isn't it amazing something as "usable" as a flashlight has survived in such great shape for over 60 years? It's almost as if somebody bought the lights with batteries and when the batteries died just parked them in a drawer waiting for crazy people like us to find!
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jan 12, 2003)

That's kindof what happened, Kirk. Minor point: I have no interest in keeping either (partly because I don't use C-cells for anything) unless I put a Luxeon into the 2602. Looks like it would work nice, but it'd be a shame to do that to an antique light.

Do you have any interest in them? The 2602 has no bulb, and both have been stored without batteries. Focus on the lens of the 2602 is impressive- all I can see is the black HOLE of the bulb's screw-in mount, despite the reflector I know is in there.

[edit] I forgot to say Thanks for the lookup, Kirk.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 13, 2003)

PsycoBob,
Thank you for the offer. Unfortunately, I've spent my allotment on vintage lights for the next month or so. I have a 2602, but the "plain" one is interesting. Please e-mail or PM what you'd like to sell it for. I'll check with my "financial advisor" and see if she gives me the funds!
Kirk


----------



## INRETECH (Jan 20, 2003)

Can you find a patent number on it ?

You would be able to use that to date it


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 20, 2003)

----Can anyone date this?----
Sorry I'm married


----------



## Sigman (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## BugLightGeek (Jan 22, 2003)

How much would you want for them? email or PM me...


----------



## Kirk (Jan 23, 2003)

ElecktroLumens,
And just think what people had to use before these oldies were created! Let's see what am I'm going to wear tonight? Trim wick on candle....find matches....light candle.....go through closet full of highly flammable clothes with an open flame! Dripping wax on everything! Or, what was that noise? Grab kerosene lantern....trim wick....find matches....light lantern....hold up in front of face so you can't see anything while searching for suspicious noise! I can see why even the above lights were readily accepted. Push a button a get a bright (relatively speaking), safe, instant light. With a beam for goodness sakes! Man, we've come a long way!
Kirk


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jan 23, 2003)

ChrisM, I basically have only 2 things invested in these lights. Shipping, and the irritation of going out in this damned cold to ship them. It's 1 degree out, and damned windy.








I'd be willing to part with them for $5 each, not counting shipping. I can use UPS/Fedex/USPS (whichever you have a preference for), and I can accept PayPal.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by Velcro:
> *Beam pics?...
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I have a few of these older flashlights myself. I wouldn't call the light from them a 'beam', but rather a 'glow'. More like a bulb with no reflector, or minimal reflector. They do work to illuminate the area close by. Interesting to see what people had to use for a flashlight 70 or 80 years ago.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## BugLightGeek (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, I'm not in any kind of a hurry and certainly don't want you to catch cold...Me, I live in Wyoming where it snows horizontally so I'm kinda used to it





I would like those lights but we can wait a week or two for that cold spell to end (and, for me to get a little $$$). Do you think $15, shipped USPS would cover it? email me...


----------

